# How do you” use your “Recharge**



## TrixTa2G (Nov 1, 2019)

I think with all the thousands of absolutely 100% Positive reviews on recharge how do you use it??
I cut back on a 3rd of the nutes I used to use, and now replace that third with -recharge** I do the every other feed water etc.. all I use is fox farm trio recharge and super thrive
Comn reply I’m always down for change..


----------



## morugawelder (Nov 1, 2019)

TrixTa2G said:


> I think with all the thousands of absolutely 100% Positive reviews on recharge how do you use it??
> I cut back on a 3rd of the nutes I used to use, and now replace that third with -recharge** I do the every other feed water etc.. all I use is fox farm trio recharge and super thrive
> Comn reply I’m always down for change..


I use it once a week as per instructions , cut my nute feeding in 1/3's but every watering ( every 2 days .)


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 7, 2019)

to me the "extra strength" mix they suggest just seems like the "rinse and repeat" instructions on shampoo that is just there to get you to use it quicker. I just use it as instructed, 1/2 tsp per gallon or whatever it is, and feed once a week or so. seems to work well enough for me to justify keeping it around.


----------



## LinguaPeel (Nov 11, 2019)

Have you seen the guys who make that crap. High school dropouts.


----------



## morugawelder (Nov 11, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> to me the "extra strength" mix they suggest just seems like the "rinse and repeat" instructions on shampoo that is just there to get you to use it quicker. I just use it as instructed, 1/2 tsp per gallon or whatever it is, and feed once a week or so. seems to work well enough for me to justify keeping it around.


so you only feed once a week ? just water in between ?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 11, 2019)

morugawelder said:


> so you only feed once a week ? just water in between ?


I use recharge 1-2 times a week, depending. I feed the rest of my regimen the rest of the time.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 11, 2019)

Next time just keep Big Bloom ( the organic of the three ) .... dump super thrive. 
Try Megacrop ( simple ) one and done.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 11, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Next time just keep Big Bloom ( the organic of the three ) .... dump super thrive.
> Try Megacrop ( simple ) one and done.


oh yeah, another vote here for megacrop. I swear, my half assed mega crop tablespoon scooping gets me better results than wehn i poured and measured and spend a million hours a day watering with NFTG. way cheaper too. TO me, megacrop is the happy medium between a quality product with a great price. Its probably not the BEST out there, but its simple, cheap, and easy. and you cant argue with the results. 

I've started using sweet candy too (from MC) but I'm not sure if I attribute the increase in frosty smellz to seasonal lowering of temps in the house or the actual sweet candy itself. Either way I like it.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 11, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I swear, my half assed mega crop tablespoon scooping gets me better results than wehn i poured and measured and spend a million hours a day watering with NFTG.


Amen brother, I'm done with that endless mixing and measuring
Same here for half assed Megacrop scooping and Recharge, can't get easier. Definitely cut my nutes back

I tried the Bigfoot product, but it has earthworm castings and powdered biochar added for a NPK spike that I don't need or want.
Bigfoot greens up plants immediately after using it so people can see it "working ". I just prefer Recharge for simplicity.


----------



## PrometheanLeaf (Nov 11, 2019)

LinguaPeel said:


> Have you seen the guys who make that crap. High school dropouts.


And this matters to you in today's world?


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 13, 2019)

PrometheanLeaf said:


> And this matters to you in today's world?


Shit, Some of the smartest people out there didn't finish school. The internet _can _teach you more in a day than any school can in x amount of years.


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 13, 2019)

Sorry I quoted the wrong quote.


----------



## sandman83 (Nov 23, 2019)

I've always been a huge fan of using beneficial bacteria, only got hit with the slime once years back in DWC before I started recirculating. The recharge pack seems like a winner to me, I just add a scoop to each reservoir once a week and don't try to keep them alive. I picked up a bubble aerator to make some heisenberg tea, will be playing with the replacements since all my knowledge is outdated.


----------



## Obepawn (Feb 15, 2020)

I’m getting different info on this, so I’m hoping someone can clear this up for me. When using recharge, is it necessary to ph or does it do what the creator of the product claims...that it corrects ph issues?


----------



## ComfortCreator (Feb 18, 2020)

Obepawn said:


> I’m getting different info on this, so I’m hoping someone can clear this up for me. When using recharge, is it necessary to ph or does it do what the creator of the product claims...that it corrects ph issues?


Do what you normally do...for example add nutes, then ph, then add Recharge.

Dont trust any product to allow you to ignore ph imo.


----------



## Qube (Feb 18, 2020)

I only use it when I don't feed nutes and I don't ph the recharge. 

I'm in FFOF/perlite and water every 2-3 days. I use 2/3 strength nutes, ph adjusted to 6.5 two times then plain water with Recharge, no ph adjust on the 3rd watering - repeat.

Before I started using Recharge that 3rd watering would have been plain un-ph'd RO water so I treat it the same.

Seems to be working and the plants really respond to the Recharge. I stop using about the 4-5th week of flower.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 18, 2020)

I use a witches brew of innoculants. Well, not all at the same time, but I do use recharge, mammoth-p (switching to tribus to give that a try), worm castings from my own worms, growkashi, teas, an eye of newt, etc.

I have no idea if any of it helps. But it certainly hasn't hurt.


----------



## GBAUTO (Feb 18, 2020)

I've used recharge during veg, alternating weeks with Tribus. I stop recharge during flower and just run Tribus.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 18, 2020)

I use recharge mainly to help me speed up recycled or freshly amended soil, which is once per grow if at all, if I have fresh soil that has been sitting moist for months I'll skip the recharge.

I also use great white once per grow, I like to dust the roots of my final transplant before flowering, honestly I don't think I'll be buying any more GW


----------



## Obepawn (Feb 18, 2020)

Great info fellas, thanks for the help.


----------

